# SE licensing in other states



## McEngr (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone applied for comity to other states from a civil PE to an PE+SE designation?


----------



## hank89 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a Civil PE...passed the 16 hr SE in April and applied for SE licensure in Utah and illinois...I am currently waiting to hear back from them.

If you do not have your NCEES Record, I would highly recommend that you do it. In fact, Georgia now requires you to have an NCEES Record for comity in their state. The record will have your transcripts, job history, references, PE and SE exam info etc...for utah and illinois i had to send my Record and References....for a PE license in most states, you just have NCEES send your Record, pay your fees and you are licensed.


----------



## hank89 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a Civil PE...passed the 16 hr SE in April and applied for SE licensure in Utah and illinois...I am currently waiting to hear back from them.

If you do not have your NCEES Record, I would highly recommend that you do it. In fact, Georgia now requires you to have an NCEES Record for comity in their state. The record will have your transcripts, job history, references, PE and SE exam info etc...for utah and illinois i had to send my Record and References....for a PE license in most states, you just have NCEES send your Record, pay your fees and you are licensed.


----------

